# I missed the chance once, how can I have it again?



## shynlee01 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm Vietnamese and am now staying in Ho Chi Minh city. And that when I was in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia, the invitation came as it's the subliminal message sent through my brainwave that made to search for a youtube clip and some other googling that gave me the room number, time, in a hotel in which as said to be "a court just for me" and was some usual group member conference. But I had not known about Freemanson yet at that time, I was in somewhat frightened though trance state as some other disturbing events had happened to me continuously before this (like sexual, some test of knowledge and skills and such harsh situations that I had settled it with my  high mortality) That night as the invitation came I was somehow ended up in the exact hotel that group meet up is just few rooms away aka same floor. I was reading Bible that, again, lead me to "OPUS" and some guidance that somehow illustrate my life as if "I am Jesus" as I was blur and  scared of what might happened since I tell "the guy" that had challenged and tempted me, I would not worked for evil, so did I do the evil deeds. I scared if I entered that room I would be converted to evil that is the thing I never want to be. So I didn't come.

After that few weeks later I got back to my city in Vietnam because the reason that I believe that place is the nest of evil and its beings, should I not been in that place for long. However I did some research and leaded me to Freemanson and this forum and then I knew that time was an invitation to Freemansonic Lodge that I didn't attend

Now I wish to have that opportunity again. Since I believe in "a Creator" is my father,  in "free will" law that evil deeds are there and doing their work, and in my obligatory is to become a greater God's son each day in everyday to serve the purpose of making this World a better one.

I wish those words of mine reach anyone that may offer me the opportunity again ,in my city that I'm staying right now (Vietnam, HCMC). I have cleared up my blockage, and be ready.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JJones (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't know of any jurisdictions that allow invitations, let alone by brainwave (it's hard to get a secure line). To each their own though, I guess.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 15, 2017)

JJones said:


> I don't know of any jurisdictions that allow invitations, let alone by brainwave (it's hard to get a secure line). To each their own though, I guess.


Yeah, really!


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 15, 2017)

I'd say just watch the video again


----------



## jermy Bell (Feb 15, 2017)

That's the best one I have heard yet.


----------



## shynlee01 (Feb 16, 2017)

Well it was that guy he drugged me that I can hear voices or sound that is only heard by certain frequency or bands. Well those are new things that I am quite certain that is not within my range of knowledge that I can imagine such so I don't list it as hallucinated effects. I also try to respond by my own mother tongue but didn't get response but if I communicate with English (verbally whisperings) I got the responds. 

After 2 weeks of that drug gone I lost that ability to hear those hidden message that I once access to: clip s and such. And my browser's history deleted after that few days and the clip and keywords help me search and access to those clips but now I can't hear the hidden message anymore

Sent from my Nexus 6 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 16, 2017)

Methamphetamine induced psychosis is quite common, and may not remit.


----------



## jermy Bell (Feb 16, 2017)

Is he for real ? I think I would of bought the alien lizard theory better.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 16, 2017)

jermy Bell said:


> I think I would of bought the alien lizard theory better.


Yeah, that's my favorite one.


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 16, 2017)

shynlee01 said:


> Well it was that guy he drugged me that I can hear voices or sound that is only heard by certain frequency or bands. Well those are new things that I am quite certain that is not within my range of knowledge that I can imagine such so I don't list it as hallucinated effects. I also try to respond by my own mother tongue but didn't get response but if I communicate with English (verbally whisperings) I got the responds.
> 
> After 2 weeks of that drug gone I lost that ability to hear those hidden message that I once access to: clip s and such. And my browser's history deleted after that few days and the clip and keywords help me search and access to those clips but now I can't hear the hidden message anymore
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using My Freemasonry mobile app



My advice to you is to get away, as fast as you can, from all and any people you were mixing with at the time. It was NOT the Freemasons contacting you it was bad drugs.


----------



## shynlee01 (Feb 17, 2017)

jermy Bell said:


> Is he for real ? I think I would of bought the alien lizard theory better.


He is just human beings

Sent from my Nexus 6 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## shynlee01 (Feb 17, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Methamphetamine induced psychosis is quite common, and may not remit.


I don't know what kind of drug but he may mixed it with drink

Sent from my Nexus 6 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## shynlee01 (Feb 17, 2017)

Mike Martin said:


> My advice to you is to get away, as fast as you can, from all and any people you were mixing with at the time. It was NOT the Freemasons contacting you it was bad drugs.


How it's going to be that insane for just the drug. I meant I experienced it very real and extraordinary

Sent from my Nexus 6 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh boy...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 17, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Oh boy...


Correct!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 18, 2017)

At One of the recruiting offices i worked at in N.CA we used to get notes like this shoved in our doors at night.....some people's kids

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## shynlee01 (Feb 18, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Oh boy...


What do you mean?


----------



## shynlee01 (Feb 18, 2017)

shynlee01 said:


> What do you mean?



And you too got that number 44, I occured to see that chains of 4 a lot since 2012 til now it's repetitive of 4 that seems to be my destined "number"


----------



## NY.Light.II (Feb 18, 2017)

The answer is in the 4s 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Elexir (Feb 18, 2017)

To be serious, the simple fact that what you have experinced are unrelated to freemasonry and is more related to your drug experience more then anything else.
You have not missed your change since there where nothing in there to miss.
If you belive freemasonry is anything like your experience under the drugs where you will be dissapointed.


----------



## shynlee01 (Feb 18, 2017)

NY.Light.II said:


> The answer is in the 4s
> 
> Are you? Lucifer? But my 4s gone. I got it sold lol


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 18, 2017)

Elexir said:


> To be serious, the simple fact that what you have experinced are unrelated to freemasonry and is more related to your drug experience more then anything else.
> You have not missed your change since there where nothing in there to miss.


Yeah, really.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 19, 2017)

Elexir said:


> To be serious, the simple fact that what you have experinced are unrelated to freemasonry and is more related to your drug experience more then anything else.
> You have not missed your change since there where nothing in there to miss.
> If you belive freemasonry is anything like your experience under the drugs where you will be dissapointed.


Though, to be fair, I've been in some lodge  committee meetings where  drugs would be welcome.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 20, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Though, to be fair, I've been in some lodge committee meetings where drugs would be welcome.


LOL!!!! Same here, or healthy doses of alcohol!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Feb 20, 2017)

put the horse down and slowly step away from the lamp.

(Now there is a sentence that probably has never been uttered in the history of mankind. You're welcome, Brethren!)


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't understand

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 20, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I don't understand
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Glen recently said he could not only flog a dead horse but could stuff and mount it


----------



## StevenHayesTN (May 27, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Methamphetamine induced psychosis is quite common, and may not remit.




This is the most accurate medical diagnosis I have ever seen


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 27, 2017)

StevenHayesTN said:


> This is the most accurate medical diagnosis I have ever seen


Yep!


----------



## StevenHayesTN (May 27, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Yep!



quote war of aggreance


----------



## Bloke (May 27, 2017)

StevenHayesTN said:


> quote war of aggreance


Steve.... gotta ask, is your avatar a cropped Gmail icon ? It reminds me so much of one.... (not being disrespectful in my question)


----------



## CLewey44 (May 27, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Steve.... gotta ask, is your avatar a cropped Gmail icon ? It reminds me so much of one.... (not being disrespectful in my question)


Lololol...I know what you mean....


----------



## StevenHayesTN (May 27, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Steve.... gotta ask, is your avatar a cropped Gmail icon ? It reminds me so much of one.... (not being disrespectful in my question)



it is what it is, familiar isn't it? yes, it is gmail, but is it not also something else?


----------



## CLewey44 (May 27, 2017)

StevenHayesTN said:


> it is what it is, familiar isn't it? yes, it is gmail, but is it not also something else?


Brother, you are right and I thought of that before. Wondered if google was masonic owned. Who knows....


----------



## Brother JC (May 27, 2017)

Reminiscent of an American Chapter apron.


----------



## StevenHayesTN (May 27, 2017)

it is an american apron


----------



## StevenHayesTN (May 27, 2017)

you would be suprised what people hide in plain site.


----------



## Bloke (May 27, 2017)

StevenHayesTN said:


> it is what it is, familiar isn't it? yes, it is gmail, but is it not also something else?


It's like the app icon on Apple- both look Masonic


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 28, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Reminiscent of an American Chapter apron.





StevenHayesTN said:


> it is an american apron


Looks nice!


----------



## Glen Cook (May 28, 2017)

StevenHayesTN said:


> it is an american apron


In which jurisdiction?


----------

